# Man's legs severed in wood chipper accident



## derwoodii (Mar 15, 2011)

Man's legs severed in wood chipper accident - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


An arborist's legs have been severed after he got caught in a wood chipper in Sydney's north-west.

The 29-year-old man was removing a tree from Cassandra Place at Carlingford when he tried to dislodge a tree stump that became caught in the chipper.

"The worker's foot is believed to have become caught in the wood chipper, dragged him into the machine and (severed) both legs at the knees," WorkCover NSW said in a statement.

WorkCover is investigating the matter.

The man is believed to have 10 years' experience as an arborist.

An ambulance spokesperson said the man was taken to Westmead Hospital in a serious condition.


----------



## imagineero (Mar 25, 2011)

We heard about this the day it happened, I work in sydney and hadn't met the guy, but some guys on my crew knew him. Apparently he was quite experienced, and a safe worker. I havent heard the full story but I'm imagining he was sitting on the feed table trying to push something in with his legs. I've seen guys do this before on my own crew and always stop them and tell them not to do it. A really bad idea.

A couple of days before another tree worker I know cut his leg bucking up a log on the ground making it ready to chip. I've worked with the guy before a few times but havent asked him the full details. It was a fairly big log and it rolled while he was cutting it, causing a minor kickback. It wasnt a bad cut - no stitches required - but was borderline. I've never seen tree workers wear chaps except on council jobs. 

Shaun


----------



## Jumper (Mar 25, 2011)

Complacency with potentially deadly results. Don't understand what some people are thinking when they go to work:msp_ohmy: Not thinking at all perhaps.....

As for not wearing commonly available PPE, don't get that either.

Shaun, I had the opportunity to visit the Blue Mountains on a day trip out of Sydney during my trip down under 15 months ago, truly magnificent.


----------



## Macclay (Apr 3, 2011)

Anyone know the name of the poor bloke or company? I've worked with a lot of guys that get around that area.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 10, 2011)

Probably goes by the name Neil now.

But in all seriousness, you can imagine the guy up on the feed table, swinging in with both feet to bust the thing loose.

Sad, stupid and unessesary waste.


----------

